# Performance-Focused Chevy Cruze Model Coming



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

RS = genuine-GM, johnny-go-faster, plastic running boards?


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

*Mr*

Unfortunately the Sonic/ Aveo in the UK is not available with the 1.4 turbo engine. Bad design features of the Euro Daewoo/Lacetti Cruze not to US spec. Only 6 airbags instead of 10, inferior suspension, no watts Z linkage, inferior windscreen, No powered foldback door mirrors, No tire pressure monitor. Bad points on both US & Euro models. No separate trip tied into Menu system, No compass, No cold drinks locker,Impossible to read instruments in strong sunlight or when going fast. Best instruments IMO are on the now defunct Dodge Caliber.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got an idea, if you're not going to commit to a SS model, offer an upgraded version of the 1.4T as a model BUT then offer it as an upgrade package for previous years...
/notgoingtohappen


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

They need to put a regal 2.0t into a cruze..


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I think they should put a 1.6 liter turbo version of our engine in an rs model. something along the lines they put in wtcc car but of course tuned down for gas mileage sake. I think something around 175 or 180 hp and around 190 lb of torque would be good. who cares about who can beat who I want something that can go a couple hundred thousand miles but can still be a performer day in day out along with outstanding handling.


----------



## zerotosixty (Mar 12, 2012)

I really wish Chevy would offer an SS model. Dodge is coming out with that new Dart SRT 4, Ford with the Focus ST (and maybe RS someday), and Chevy with... the almighty 1.4T? I'm with josheco12. They need a 2.0T and maybe even a 2.2T for the sport compact market. I would jump on one of those fast! Like jsusanka said it doesn't have to be about being the fastest, but I'd like to hang at least.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If its worth the trade i will trade my Cruze in for a sport one. I love my car, but hate the slowness.. After the tune, hopefully i can try to hang for a bit.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> I think they should put a 1.6 liter turbo version of our engine in an rs model. something along the lines they put in wtcc car but of course tuned down for gas mileage sake. I think something around 175 or 180 hp and around 190 lb of torque would be good. who cares about who can beat who I want something that can go a couple hundred thousand miles but can still be a performer day in day out along with outstanding handling.


No car maker these days wants their vehicles to last a couple hundred thousand miles. They want you to have to buy another one more often. 200,000 is probably most automakers breaking point. They already make these cars recyclable, almost every part.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

iCruze2 said:


> No car maker these days wants their vehicles to last a couple hundred thousand miles. They want you to have to buy another one more often. 200,000 is probably most automakers breaking point. They already make these cars recyclable, almost every part.


Let's say you're going out to dinner with your significant other. We would refer to the _two_ of you as a _couple_. You see where I'm going with this right?


----------



## McShibbs (May 17, 2012)

After having the new 250hp turbocharged Buick Verano pointed out to me I can definitely believe GM would release a Cruze version that would compete with the Focus ST, Dart SRT4, and GTI. Keeping the 250hp would be adequate to compete with the Focus ST and GTI (Not sure about the Dart SRT4), but I could certainly see them squeezing out a bit more power from it maybe around 260-280hp.

If this does go down it'll be hard for me to hold onto my LNF. Unless I am finished paying it off by the time this Cruze model hits show room floors, and has been out for a year to have all the kinks worked out. haha


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The Buick Verona 2.0t 6MT is $40,000. I'll double maybe triple the hp with $20,000

Sent from my Droid


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

McShibbs said:


> but I could certainly see them squeezing out a bit more power from it maybe around 260-280hp.


I don't. I don't even see them putting a 2.0 other than the diesel in the Cruze. In a few years? Possibly. Any time soon? Nope. Thanks to government regulations, car companies have to have so many fuel efficient cars above their mpg standards and obtain an average to be able to sell a car in this country. I dont see them doing that because then they would have to redesign a car or build a new efficient engine to keep the standards in line. Not to mention the government still owns GM lol. Also, could you imagine how much that would cost for a 280hp Cruze? Probably close to the Verona.

Hmm.. 280hp Cruze? Or a 305hp/290tq AWD 0-60 in 5sec WRX STi. Decisions.. decisions.

My personal opinion, I'd take that extra $15000 and make one bad ass 1.4! Get 11-12 Second quarter mile runs and still get 35 mpgs when daily driven.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I don't. I don't even see them putting a 2.0 other than the diesel in the Cruze. In a few years? Possibly. Any time soon? Nope. Thanks to government regulations, car companies have to have so many fuel efficient cars above their mpg standards and obtain an average to be able to sell a car in this country. I dont see them doing that because then they would have to redesign a car or build a new efficient engine to keep the standards in line. Not to mention the government still owns GM lol. Also, could you imagine how much that would cost for a 280hp Cruze? Probably close to the Verona.


GM has to meet a certain average for all cars combined due to CAFE. But adding another car that would probably get 31-32mpg highway wouldn't have much of an effect on that. 

It's more likely that GM doesn't see enough market for more than just the Verano turbo in the compact segment. I'd assume if sales are poor then the Cruze becomes a more viable option.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> The Buick Verona 2.0t 6MT is $40,000. I'll double maybe triple the hp with $20,000
> 
> Sent from my Droid


If I were going to spend $40K for a vehicle, it would not be a Cruze or a Verano or a car.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Gritts said:


> If I were going to spend $40K for a vehicle, it would not be a Cruze or a Verano or a car.


+1 you could buy a prosche 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Umm... where do you get $40000 from? A Regal GS is 35K to 37K with the same 2.0 T. A Cadillac ATS with 2.0T is around 35K. So why would a Buick Verano 2.0T be 40K? It would be less than both the ATS and Regal GS.


----------

